# Beet Pulp/ Stabilized Rice Bran



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

the IDEAL ratio is 2Ca to 1P

but adult mature horses can handle up to 6 to 1 

you need to look at more then just Ca/P ratio you need to look at TOTAL nutrition which the diet you are feeding is lacking 

What kind of hay and how much ??

4 cups of beet pulp dry weight is roughly 1/2 lb 

1 3/4 cup is 1/2lb roughly of rice bran


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. He gets one flake alfalfa/grass mix twice a day. He's 16. He is turned out on 300 acre pasture several times a week, sometimes overnight.

Is there anything else about him I should take into consideration?

It looks like in my beet pulp/rice bran setup I should be feeding half the amount of rice bran I am right now (according to the 2ca 1p ratio)?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

why is he on this mix?? 
is the one flake twice a day all the roughage he gets on the days he does not go out?? How much does that flake of hay weigh? Best guess is fine with me??

I would increase the beet pulp not reduce the rice bran .. is the rice bran fortified ?? 

I guess what I am asking is what are you trying to do with this diet?


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

He is known for getting hot on grain feed- haven't tried pelleted. He was on this diet when I bought him and had been doing great on it. He's an appendix qh, and has more of the physical characteristics of a Thoroughbred than a qh. So, he's a hard keeper. I've been under the impression this mix is good for hard keepers to maintain weight.

The flakes probably weigh about 10 pounds each, so 20 pounds of the alfalfa/grass mix per day (estimate)????

No matter if he's out in pasture or in his turnout, he eats the same amount of hay. If he's out to pasture he misses his beet pulp meal (which I only feed in the PM).

Does this help? I really appreciate your input.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

If he were mine I woudl go with a GOOD vitamin/mineral supplement or a ration balancer which they are grain free and low NSC and as much hay as he would eat.. I hate to see any horse on limited forage.. I feel they should have and they actually do NEED feed stuff in thier system at all times to keep the gut moving 

are you sure they are ten lbs ?? or are you on the HUGE three string bales??

it is actually not recommeneded to feed rice bran for long periods of time but I forget why 

a good ration balancer will cost you about 50 cents a day and provide a GOOD BASE nutrition to build on and it properly balanced ... with him being older as long as you don't flip the Ca/P ratio you should be fine... 

A ration balancer will not make him hot and will help him in digesting his other food stuff...


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, HUGE 180 pound three string bales. 

ration balancer. Is that added to his mix now, or do I cut the beet pulp mix and go only with a ration balancer?

Do you have any suggestions on what brand?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not cut the beet pulp ... 
add the ration balancer too the beet pulp first and finish out your rice bran for now he may not need either once his nutrition level is increased

HEre you go take your pick LOL with the pasture in addition to the hay I would go with a grass one not an alfalfa one 

Buckeye Gro N WIn or ALf Gro N Win
http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/dealers.html

Tribute feeds Essential K 
http://www.kalmbachfeeds.com/Dealers.php?zipcode=16143

Front Runner 30% or 10% Supplment
http://www.frontrunnerhorse.com/

Kent Horsego12 or Horsego32
http://www.kentequine.com/Results.aspx

LMF SuperSupplement
http://lmffeeds.com/cart/index.php?m...products_id=10

Pennifield All Phase
http://www.pennfield.com/equinefeed/phaseFeeds.cfm

Progressive Pro Advantage grass or alfalfa formula
http://prognutrition.com/DealerLocator.htm

Purina Enrich32 or Enrich12
http://horse.purinamills.com/dealerlocator/

Seminal Equalizer
http://www.seminolefeed.com/ProductS.../Equalizer.mht

Triple Crown TC12% or TC30% supplement
http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/distributors.php


Brookes Feed All Phase
http://www.brooksfeeds.com/product04a.html

OK I think I got them all LOL I am sure I don't but as I remember more I will add them


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

save yourself a bit of hunting you are prob able to get Purina's Enrich products, LMF SUper supplement or Triple Crown of the three Triple crown would be my pick followed by the LMF then the Purina

You MIGHT beable to get the PROGRESSIVE and if you can get it I have seen amazing results with their Pro Advantage Grass formula on a horse that was gonna be put down but I talked to owner into ONE BAG and he gained about 200 lbs in one month on LESS feed and hay !! Please try to keep hay in fron to fhim as much as possible


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I tried LMF with him, but not the super supplement. He was so hot! I'm thinking I'll try the Purina Enrich32- there is a girl at my barn who uses that kind and she's happy with it. Plus, in our remote area, it is available!

So, if all goes well, and I start him up with the ration balancer I can expect to mix it with his beet pulp just for now? And when this batch of beetpulp is gone, he can just have the ration balancer? I know my friend mixes some veggie oil with her Purina Enrich32.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

you can TRY just the Enrich and he may be fine on it but keep track of his weight and if he starts dropping be prepared to put the beet pulp back into him at about 1lb per day which is about 9 cups I think ... 

Buy a cheapo scales at walmart or someplace like that from teh kitchen department ... and start weighing your feed until you KNOW how much equals 1lb should be about 3cups of Enrich!! just think 1 bag will last you 50 days!!!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Thank you PeggySue! You rock.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

8) your welcome


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

geewillikers said:


> He is known for getting hot on grain feed- haven't tried pelleted. He was on this diet when I bought him and had been doing great on it. He's an appendix qh, and has more of the physical characteristics of a Thoroughbred than a qh. So, he's a hard keeper. I've been under the impression this mix is good for hard keepers to maintain weight.
> 
> The flakes probably weigh about 10 pounds each, so 20 pounds of the alfalfa/grass mix per day (estimate)????
> 
> ...


It would be best to keep him off feed, pellets or grain. I would add to his rice bran/beet pulp mix a vitamin supplement like Select I or Smart Vite Maintenance Alfalfa (since it looks like he's getting more than 8lbs of Alfalfa a day, if your bales are 50/50 alfalfa/grass). You can find both on the Smart Pak web site. That should round out his nutritional needs without adding more "stuff" that could possibly make him hot.

The Enrich 32 might not be the best thing if he's getting that much alfalfa everyday (or most days). Enrich is for horses on grass hay or pasture.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

L2R not being a witch here but when the hay is 50/50 they recommend the ration balancers for Grass not alfalfa 


also smartpak has thier maintence vitamins that contain amino acids and pre/pro bios which would cost about the same as most ration balancers ... and outstanding numbers all most of the vitamins/minerals

the ration balancers are just so much easier because you don't have to worry about mixing them with something else


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I hear ya on using a ration balancer for a mainly grass diet. The premix bales are about 70% grass, 30% alfalfa (that's what the hay loader tells me).

I used to supplement Willy with Missing Link for Equines. Wonderful product. It's expensive, and I'm teetering on just supplementing his mix with that again (and getting the proportions back on track), or going for a ration balancer.

I appreciate all input- thanks!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

For comparsion

Missing Link Equine Supplement
cost per day thru Samrtpak 68 cents

Ingredient Per Serving 
Crude Protein (not less than) 16% 
Crude Fat (not less than) 20% 
Crude Fiber (not more than) 10% 
Moisture (not more than) 10% 
Ash (not more than) 5% 
Linoleic Acid (Omega 5) per 60 g 3 g 
Linolenic Acid (Omega 3) per 60 g 7.5 g 
Vitamin A 200 IU 
Thiamin (Vitamin B-1) 1.1 mg 
Calcium 153 mg 
Copper 0.18 mg 
Iron 30 mg 
Manganese 1.2 mg 
Magnesium 145 mg 
Potassium 526 mg 
Phosphorus 282 mg 
Sodium 56 mg 
Zinc 7 mg 


The Raion Balancer I use 
Kent's HorseGo32
average cost 47 cents per day

Crude protein, % 32
Crude Fat, % 5.0
Calcium, % 3.5
Phosphorus, % 1.9
Salt, % 2.0
Cr fiber, % 5.9
Copper, ppm 280
Iron, ppm 825
Manganese, ppm 660
Zinc, ppm 785
Se, ppm 3.0
Potassium, % 1.5
Magnesium, % .4
Lysine, % 1.85
Methionine, % .45
Threonine, % 1.2
Tryptophan, % .44
Vit A, IU/lb 30,500
Vit D, IU/lb 400
Vit E, IU/lb 50
Menadione, mg/lb 2.3
Riboflavin, mg/lb 10
Niacin, mg/lb 32
Pantothenic Acid, mg/lb 25
Choline, mg/lb 750
Vitamin B12, mg/lb .095
Folic acid, mg/lb 10
Biotin, mg/lb 3.35
Thiamine, mg/lb 27
Ascorbic Acid (vit C), mg/lb 50
Estimated Starch & sugars, % 5.8
1310 kcal/lb DE for Horse Go 32


----------



## jlvhrse (Apr 26, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> The Enrich 32 might not be the best thing if he's getting that much alfalfa everyday (or most days). Enrich is for horses on grass hay or pasture.


They do make Enrich 12 for an alfalfa diet.


----------

